# I need help on finding grouse any advice



## duckdowner007 (Mar 8, 2006)

i need help finding grouse i live in nevada,but if ya know how to get them in your state too. Please tell me your techniques and stratigies and what places to find them please.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Do you have sharptail grouse in Nevada? With the exception of a few ruffed grouse, that's all we have. I doubt that habits would be similar between the mountain grouse that you hunt and our native prairie sharptails. I could certainly be wrong though. What species do you have there? Burl


----------



## duckdowner007 (Mar 8, 2006)

we have ruffed grouse blue grouse. :wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

duckdowner007 said:


> i need help finding grouse i live in nevada,but if ya know how to get them in your state too. Please tell me your techniques and stratigies and what places to find them please.


Duckdowner you go to every subtopic and create some random question just to see your question posted. Do you really have grouse to hunt in Nevada? They don't exist in Nevada.

What's the deal with all these questions on the different forums? Are you just trying to increase your post count? Shall I go to every Forum and ask the same question?

:huh:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Ben Elli------- I live in Reno NEVADA and we have A LOT of Sage Grouse around our State. We do not have any Blue grouse though. The sage grouse is really common in Nevada. In fact in our Fish and Game book we have about 5 or six pictures of them. So yes there is Grouse in Nevada. Why duck downer is having issues with finding them, I don't know?? BUt we got grouse. :beer:  :beer:


----------



## sportytj (Mar 29, 2006)

Ive seen some in utah there kinda dumb birds heck with my pellet gun id get em easy.


----------

